# Bluescreen acpi.sys



## jenno (27. April 2005)

Irgendwie reichts mir jetzt:

Seit einiger Zeit passiert es mindestens einmal täglich, dass mein Rechner (Windows 2000) einfach so ausgeht und dann wieder neu startet.

Die ersten Vermutungen waren, dass entweder das Netzteil spinnt oder der Speicher kaputt ist.  Ich habe daraufhin dann den Bluescreen eingestellt und konnte somit ein kaputtes Netzteil schonmal ausschliessen.

Bluescreens die ich daraufhin bekam (STOP: 0x000000C5 (0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x8046A800) brachte mich dann darauf, das Treiberprogramm (verifier.exe) anzuschalten.  Daraufhin bekam ich dann gleich beim Starten einen Bluescreen:

IO SYSTEM VERIFICATION ERROR in ACPI.sys (WDM DRIVER ERROR 207)

Nur über den abgesicherten Modus bekam ich dann den Rechner wieder in Gang.  Und jetzt bin ich irgendwie mit meinem Latei am Ende.  Was kann ich denn tun mit meiner acpi.sys  Was ist das überhaupt und wie kann ich den Fehler beseitigen?

Ich freu mich über alle Tips!


----------



## NomadSoul (27. April 2005)

im BIOS den acpi Modus wieder aktivieren!


----------



## jenno (28. April 2005)

Aber was ist denn der acpi Modus?


----------



## NomadSoul (28. April 2005)

hat was mit dem Energiemanagment zu tun. wenn ich mich rechtensinnen kann


----------



## AchimM (28. April 2005)

hi

vielleicht wirst du hier fuendig

IT Spezialisten


----------

